# Looking for 1.st Chief Officer from Egon Oldendorff Year 2000



## jtaship (Feb 8, 2006)

Hello. 

I'm looking for someone who has sailed as 1.st Chief Officer of the Company Egon Oldendorff (around 1999-2002) 

Here is the information I have. 

Name: Mr. S. K. Anand 
His nationality is Indian. 
1.st Chief Officer. 
Ship Name: MARINE RANGER 
Type: BULK CARRIER 
IMO no. 8208713 
Company: Egon Oldendorff

He was aboard the ship when it was here in Fredericia Denmark from 5-12 May 2000 and I owe him a lot of pictures I took of the ship, but never got sent because I lost his address. 
I was on a very nice tour aboard the ship. 
I have been following this ship since 2000 and until it ran aground around Europe Point Gibraltar in October 2008. 

The Captain was German and Chief Engineer was German. 

Ships other names were. 
2002-2004 TENACITY 
2004-2008 Fedra

Not very easy to find one man from India alone.
Hope to get some help here.
Best regards,
Jesper T Andersen


----------

